

35 Years of the UNIX Time-Sharing System - mcrs
http://return42.blogspot.com/2009/07/35-years-of-unix-time-sharing-system.html

======
uriel
" _Not only is UNIX dead, it's starting to smell really bad._ "

    
    
        -- Rob Pike circa 1991

~~~
tobiassvn
Isn't it the same with Windows?

~~~
skwiddor
your point being?

